# Perchè si tradisce..by diletta



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2012)

Sì, e te le dico:

- Perché mi hai mentito e che bisogno c'era?
Penso che sia ovvio: il tradimento non fa piacere a nessuno, quindi lo si fa di nascosto e si mente per non far soffrire l'altro/a (che tradotto significa per non mettersi nei casini)

- Se avevi paura di perdermi mica mi tradivi
Non è mica vero: si credono tutti delle volpi che riusciranno a farla pulita

- Perché non mi hai lasciato?
Cosa c'entra? Quasi nessuno vuole lasciare il proprio partner, ma si vuole solo divertire per poi rientrare nei ranghi

- idem per la pausa 

- Perché non mi hai parlato dei tuoi problemi?
Sarebbe la cosa migliore, ma non la fa quasi nessuno...che ne so perché

- Perché ho dovuto scoprirti io?
Perché, alla faccia della tua presunzione, sei solo un fessacchiotto! [/QUOTE]


----------

